# Looking for female opinion if "size matters"



## allnaturalkid87 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok first of all, I ONLY WANT female responses to this thread.

I am not interested in all the smart ass comments from the guys on this forum, I want female opinions. If I wanted male opinions, I would ask guys I know.

I have a few questions;

1. How important is flaccid size to you?
2. How important is erect size to you?
3. What is your ideal erect size? (length and girth)
4. Circumcised or uncircumcised?
5. Do women know about shrinkage?
6. Would you turn down a man if he was too small?

I hope I get can get some insight. The reason for my questions should be obvious, I would love some FEMALE OPINIONS ONLY. Thanks.


----------



## Built (Jun 17, 2011)

allnaturalkid87 said:


> Ok first of all, I ONLY WANT female responses to this thread.
> 
> I am not interested in all the smart ass comments from the guys on this forum, I want female opinions. If I wanted male opinions, I would ask guys I know.
> 
> ...


1. not even slightly.
2. this one matters.
3. I don't know. Too small's a pity, but there is such a thing as "too big" - it's limiting. Certain positions hurt, and some are simply not possible. The high side of average is a good size to be. Big enough to make a girl feel "full", but still manageable for oral and anal.
4. I don't care at all. Circumcised looks cleaner I suppose; uncircumcised is fun to play with, but really it's like choosing between peppermint and spearmint toothpaste - both get the job done. Uncut, though, be sure to clean yourself properly - smegma's disgusting. 
5. I think we can thank Seinfeld for getting the word out on shrinkage. 
6. No! Particularly if he can breathe out of his eyelids.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 17, 2011)

Average size is the best because it is multipurpose. The goal should be to please woman, and not tease or destroy her. Just saying.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 17, 2011)

Learn to use and be happy with what ya got bro. 
You may be hung like 4 year old but I give you props for postin thisvon here with all the assholes lol You got balls man 







Now I've pictured a banana sittin between two duffel bags lol


----------



## allnaturalkid87 (Jun 17, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> Learn to use and be happy with what ya got bro.
> You may be hung like 4 year old but I give you props for postin thisvon here with all the assholes lol You got balls man
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm



allnaturalkid87 said:


> Ok first of all, I ONLY WANT female responses to this thread.
> 
> I would love some FEMALE OPINIONS ONLY. Thanks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

#1. you're from canada 
#2. You posted a posted a penis thread on IM. Good luck.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2011)

i don't even need to answer because Built said it perfectly.


----------



## niki (Jun 17, 2011)

What Built said.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jun 17, 2011)

does the tightness of a vagina matter to a man? what about breast size? butt size/shape ?
ofcourse size, shape, whatever, matters.



Built said:


> 4. I don't care at all. Circumcised looks cleaner I suppose; uncircumcised is fun to play with, but really it's like choosing between peppermint and spearmint toothpaste - both get the job done. Uncut, though, be sure to clean yourself properly - smegma's disgusting.


 
uh nasty, a grown man who takes a bath atleast once a week usually does not develope smegma though. More tied to puperty.

it looks like it wont be much of a choice soon though since only around 20-30 % of boys in born America these days are being circumcised


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> #1. you're from canada
> #2. You posted a posted a penis thread on IM. Good luck.



why does he need luck? everyone here loves penis.


----------



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 5, 2011)

Erect size matters A LOT.  Thicker means more G spot stimulation.  

Longer is good as it stimulates the cervix and allows for vaginal climax, not just clitoral.  It also makes more positions possible.  That being said, too long is painful.  Guessing eight to nine inches is good but who, besides a man, has ever measured an erect penis?

Uncirumcised can be nice as again it creates more friction to the G spot but I'd much prefer a clean circumcised man... much better for oral sex too!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

ThicknCurvy said:


> Erect size matters A LOT.  Thicker means more G spot stimulation.
> 
> Longer is good as it stimulates the cervix and allows for vaginal climax, not just clitoral.  It also makes more positions possible.  That being said, too long is painful.  Guessing eight to nine inches is good but who, besides a man, has ever measured an erect penis?
> 
> Uncirumcised can be nice as again it creates more friction to the G spot but I'd much prefer a clean circumcised man... much better for oral sex too!


Obviously not female.. lol. I am sorry, but having my cervix pounded isn't exactly a pleasurable feeling. Too long really is too painful/uncomfortable.

Built really did say it the way it is, though I disagree with the circumcised part. I prefer things to be as clean as they get, plus, the majority of my experience has been with cut men.

I have been one of those people who has turned away small guys because there wasn't anything else to keep me interested. Size can matter, but it doesn't have to if you know how to use it. And, its not like I saw it and laughed.. I had my experience and simply didn't continue on with the dating/relationship.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 6, 2011)

"a little more than a mouthful" is about perfect. Too much, it gets wasted, too little, not satisfying. What he does w/ it when I'm not using it, not too worried, as long as he's not sharing w/ others.


----------



## Kathybird (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much what Built said.  Although I guess I have to go with circumcised, I've never seen an uncircumcised penis in person.

... and ThicknCurvy... 8 or 9 inches??  That's a bit much. 7 or 8 is good.  But then I'm only 5 feet tall so maybe it's proportion...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> ... and ThicknCurvy... 8 or 9 inches??  That's a bit much. 7 or 8 is good.  But then I'm only 5 feet tall so maybe it's proportion...


I thought the same. But I am 5'6, and 6-8 would be ideal for it not to be painful.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 6, 2011)

cool, I'm perfect then..


----------



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 6, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I thought the same. But I am 5'6, and 6-8 would be ideal for it not to be painful.



Different "strokes" for different folks... probably why I prefer dating black men!


----------



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 6, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Obviously not female.. lol. I am sorry, but having my cervix pounded isn't exactly a pleasurable feeling. Too long really is too painful/uncomfortable..



Gotta disagree... when you fit right together & he isn't too long, stimulation on my cervix drives me crazy!  We're not talking about a jackhammer here but rhythmic stroking & gyrations. YUM!


----------



## LittleV (Jul 10, 2011)

allnaturalkid87 said:


> Ok first of all, I ONLY WANT female responses to this thread.
> 
> I am not interested in all the smart ass comments from the guys on this forum, I want female opinions. If I wanted male opinions, I would ask guys I know.
> 
> ...



To answer your questions, here are mine!
1. Dont really care
2. Dont care too much but I want him to be at least 4inches long and thick
3. Ideal thickness is 1.5inches across and I kinda like men at 5inches. The length is comfortable and I like feeling his crotch against me actually. guys that are too long leave a gap between me and him.haha
4. dont care
5. whats that?
6. of course not, that is shallow!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok now that the ladies have chimed in it's time for some bro advice. I have slept with more women than I care to disclose and have had a lot of success in the bedroom. First, women typically are visual creatures, if your small your could lose your belly or shave your junk to make appear bigger. Secondly, there are two sizes that matter, too small and too big. Everything in between is acceptable. If you lack size make up for it in other ways.
I have a little above average length and good girth, but I don't let that matter. If you let a women know that you place her pleasure before your own you are a winner in the bedroom. I gaurantee you have an average size tounge so learn to use it. Focus on the clit with your tounge and use a finger to go insider her. The front wall is where the g spot is. Imagine the motion you make when signaling for someone to "come here" with your finger, try that. Usually will drive them crazy. Then periodically kiss everything down there but don't forget the button, it's a big deal towards your success. Finally, learn to use foreplay as your primary because it will make sex better no matter your size and learn to pace yourself. Sing the star bangles banner in your head. It works. But really, let them know that their sexual pleasure is a top priority above your own and you will get the chance to prove yourself. Sorry ladies I had to fill a brother in.


----------



## JerBear1980 (Jul 13, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> Ok now that the ladies have chimed in it's time for some bro advice. I have slept with more women than I care to disclose and have had a lot of success in the bedroom. First, women typically are visual creatures, if your small your could lose your belly or shave your junk to make appear bigger. Secondly, there are two sizes that matter, too small and too big. Everything in between is acceptable. If you lack size make up for it in other ways.
> I have a little above average length and good girth, but I don't let that matter. If you let a women know that you place her pleasure before your own you are a winner in the bedroom. I gaurantee you have an average size tounge so learn to use it. Focus on the clit with your tounge and use a finger to go insider her. The front wall is where the g spot is. Imagine the motion you make when signaling for someone to "come here" with your finger, try that. Usually will drive them crazy. Then periodically kiss everything down there but don't forget the button, it's a big deal towards your success. Finally, learn to use foreplay as your primary because it will make sex better no matter your size and learn to pace yourself. Sing the star bangles banner in your head. It works. But really, let them know that their sexual pleasure is a top priority above your own and you will get the chance to prove yourself. Sorry ladies I had to fill a brother in.


 

Sounds like you've done a lot of fucking, but not a whole lot of making love.
-----------
OP - It's not the size of the boat that matters, it's the motion of the ocean. But you better learn how to sail really well, if your gonna try to get to England in a rowboat.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 13, 2011)

JerBear1980 said:


> Sounds like you've done a lot of fucking, but not a whole lot of making love.
> -----------
> OP - It's not the size of the boat that matters, it's the motion of the ocean. But you better learn how to sail really well, if your gonna try to get to England in a rowboat.


 
No I was married ONCE. Love making is fun and there is a time for that. When I am out trying to please my animal instinct I am not going to take that route. He never said he was married. I dont give marital advice. Would you ask someone in hell how to get to heaven?? Nah, didnt think so. I was simply telling him that he has the ability, small pecker and all, to satisfy a women extremely well. I dont really know any women either who are looking for a one nighter that wants to be all loved up and shit. I mean seriously, we all go out and know what is on our mind. Do you think women do not think the same way we do? Honestly I have had more "Close to 10's" just because I was to the point, saved her the gushy lovey dovy garbage that everyother guy has told her. Unless she is the dumbest person alive which is someone who is stupid enough to look for love in a club/bar then she doesnt want to hear about your future and how happy you could make her and how beautiful she is. Tell her shes hot, your interested in her and would like to get to know her better. Ask her if she would like a drink, when the drinks get there ask her if shes got this round.........its a joke but totally softens them up to know underneath that manzilla there is some humor at least. Then commence with conversation. Get details but not too much. You dont want her life story. Dont be an asshole, chicks are attracted to assholes, they dont leave with them. Be yourself, girls can tell when a guy is fake, just like we can tell when they are. Make her laugh get her to relax around you and then ask her if she is partying after closing time. Thats 2am here. Tell her your not ready to end this conversation yet and that you would love to have her over for awhile. She will either say "not tonight" or "sounds fun". Not tonight isnt always a bad thing. It could just mean she is a good person and would like to know you for more than 3 hours before she gives herself to you. If she says "Sounds fun" you got a one nighter. A true one who will find it awkward if you facebook request her the next day. Take her to your place, she already planning this out. Girls seem to plan sex more than we do. Let her have her way with you. I DO NOT reccommend making a meal out of a girl fresh out the bar. Bad idea. You will be scarred for life homie. Nice little foreplay talk your way into it. She already knows whats going to happen but she still will like the thrill of the chase. 

Ladies am I spot on or am I a loser with a bunch of nasty chicks on my slate?


----------



## SFW (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol @ #5






YouTube Video


----------



## newfieguy77 (Jul 14, 2011)

its all about stamina and knowing what drives your partner wild.........


----------



## Built (Jul 14, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> Ladies am I spot on or am I a loser with a bunch of nasty chicks on my slate?



To me, this is money. You'd be a fun memory either way. 




robbiek426 said:


> I DO NOT recommend making a meal out of a girl fresh out the bar.


Indeed. I've always been a big fan of the "pre-sex shower", myself.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 14, 2011)

Built said:


> To me, this is money. You'd be a fun memory either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I've always been a big fan of the "pre-sex shower", myself.


 
So which part was money? I have done trashy chicks?! LOL jk I know what you were saying. I wouldnt go so far to say I would be a fun memory. It would actually be more like this,
"OMG, what the fuck did I do last night"
Then you would run to the bathroom and spend the rest of your day in there showering and begging for forgiveness for touching something as foul as me. Yet again, jk.

I love the idea of a pre sex shower. Both parties involved should lather up and clean well. If all of the guys on here are as active as advertised then they know they have some ball funk going on. Its a good thing to do and an opportunity to have some fun prior to.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 15, 2011)

Built said:


> To me, this is money. You'd be a fun memory either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I've always been a big fan of the "pre-sex shower", myself.



Ah, but the post-sex shower makes getting clean fun after getting dirty!


----------



## castlehill (Aug 21, 2011)

some of this is just too funny, 
Guy just grow a pair and learn how to please a woman, don't worry about the size of some other guys thing.  Hell she's with you not him, now make her smile again and again and again and all will be well in the world.


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Ah, but the post-sex shower makes getting clean fun after getting dirty!



See, I like pre AND post. 

This probably explains my disdain of camping.


----------



## niki (Aug 21, 2011)

So, what you're saying Built is, the wetter the better?

Just to clarify.


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2011)

Naw, I'm a fan of towels.


----------



## niki (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying.....I got distracted....


----------



## banker23 (Nov 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> why does he need luck? everyone here loves penis.


 
only my own!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 14, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> I gaurantee you have an average size tounge so learn to use it. Focus on the clit with your tounge and use a finger to go insider her.


 
better yet, start with clitoral tongue stimulation then slide down and drop the tongue in as deep as you can, open your mouth wide and use the inside of the upper lip to keep stroking the clit while the tonge is inserted (make sure there is no teeth contact unless they like it); periodically pull the tongue back up to swirl the clit around some more then drop in again.

If you haven't tried this before, the bottom of your tongue will be extremely sore the next day from scraping on your bottom teeth but you will always have an open invitation. Oh yeah, make sure hands are busy doing something productive, always start gently and wait for signals to be more vigorous and don't do any one thing for too long or you risk just numbing them...


----------



## lymbo (Dec 13, 2011)

I like size and length...stamina is a huge plus...I dont like to get pound but will if it turns him on that in turn usually gets me off to...with two little ones at home these days the morning quicky seems to be the deal....can I say 2 heads are better than one! LOL...only kidding could rest that line..no no no thought about it but never


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> why does he need luck? everyone here loves penis.



Especially mine


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

1. How important is flaccid size to you? um no
2. How important is erect size to you? important
3. What is your ideal erect size? (length and girth) um about average 6-7 maybe 8 long and um idk, 2.5-3 around? I'm guessing on the girth. But just enough to hit the back wall, g-spot but not too much to hurt when thrusting.
4. Circumcised or uncircumcised? circumcised definetly...uncircumcised - ive seen them in the hospital when inserting catheters and eww, they just gross me out.
5. Do women know about shrinkage? yes
6. Would you turn down a man if he was too small? no only if he couldn't put it in when hard


----------

